# binary cam tuning?



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

The binary cams are a symetrical design. The cables go from cam to cam. This connects them together which makes them slaved. When two cams are slaved together, they will move at the same time and speed. Even though they are slaved, they can be out of time. If one cable is slightly longer than the other, it will change the position of that cam in relationship to the other. Even if the cams are out of time, they will stay in the same relationship to each other all through the cycle. The binary cam system will need to be timed so that both cams are in the sam position at full draw. Once they are in time, this system will shoot great. Since they are slaved together, it makes for a more forgiving system and keeps the cams characteristics more predictable.


----------



## David Dalziel (Sep 4, 2005)

how do you check timing?


----------



## harleyryder (May 2, 2005)

I do it on my Allegiance by moving the adjustable stop out of the way then drawing my bow back while watching in a mirror and seeing where the draw stops hit,They should both roll over and hit the same regardless of what the "dots" say. I initially do this once I know the string is shot in by taking off the string and cables,setting the string and ONE cable to "spec" under tension then putting both cables and string back on(MAKE SURE you remember which cable is NOT set to spec), draw the bow back a couple of times to make sure the string and cables are ok then Draw back as before(or use a draw board) and adjust the one cable (the one that's NOT set to spec)so that it's stop hits the same as the other.If you have a good set of string and cables you should never have to worry about again THANK YOU binary cams !!! DO NOT forget to reset the adjustable stop...........................


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

David Dalziel said:


> how do you check timing?


Like harleyryder said. This is done best in a draw board but can be done by someone looking at the cams at full draw. When at full draw, your cables should be touching the draw stops. You can barely ease off of full draw and see if one cable is leaving the draw stop before the other. When you draw it back, the cable that hits the draw stop first needs to be twisted. Depending on how much it is out of time will determine the amount of twist. You can give it a twist and check then repeat. This process will insure that both cams are in identical position at full draw. This way when you release the string, the cams will rotate in the same position all through the cycle. This will make for a better nock travel path.


----------



## Tecumseh (Jan 14, 2007)

P.Smash said:


> If binary cams are "slaved" together so they can never be out of time,
> why are guys always talking about setting the timing on them? :noidea:


All cams or wheels, no matter what combination, will need some level of timing. These all need timed: Single Cam, Dual Cam, Hybrid Cam, Binary Cam, Cam & Half, 2-1/2 Cam (Darton), etc. The reason is strings and cables will always stretch at some point and time and they will not always stretch at equal lengths and theoretically no 2 strings or cables are exactly the same length.


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

Tecumseh said:


> All cams or wheels, no matter what combination, will need some level of timing. These all need timed: Single Cam, Dual Cam, Hybrid Cam, Binary Cam, Cam & Half, 2-1/2 Cam (Darton), etc. The reason is strings and cables will always stretch at some point and time and they will not always stretch at equal lengths and theoretically no 2 strings or cables are exactly the same length.


Politically speaking, a solo cam can't be timed. It can only be oriented. A solo cam has 3 tracks on the bottom cam. A string track, a feed out track and a feed in track. These two feed tracks need to be in balance to one another. If not, it will effect nock travel and letoff.


----------



## harleyryder (May 2, 2005)

Something else I do when checking my draw stops by watching is to set my adjustable stop so it hits a bit before the cam stops do. that way I can see if their matching or not as to where they are at in rotation


----------



## A Mess (May 21, 2005)

Just a quick note to save potential problems. DO NOT take the draw stop off from an '05 or earlier binary! (no stops on the mods, and the bow will lock at full draw)

And for what it's worth, I set the modules and the post to all three hit at the exact same time.


----------

